# protecting luton area corners



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

2 weekes ago while travelling in Italy I knocked a shade structure with the upper right side of the luton area when putting fuel in the van. Thought i often make sure there are no obstacles up to 3 meters high this time I did not see it at first. I realised when I heard a bang/scratchy sound. I managed to reverse and investigate the damage. There was a big scratch, but aparentely no perfuration on the metal. I applied some special tape I had with me just to make sure no water could get through in case there was some sort of puncture on the thin metal. Now being at home I wanted to repair it myself as it will be much cheaper if I do it but not very sure how to do it. Is it enough to paint it? Do I need to polish the area? What sort of paint? 
IS there any sort of protection that could be applied to both corners of the luton area to protect from serious damage in case there is an incident like the one happening to me?
Thanks


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Your van looks the same style my in-laws old one - is the damage on the front of the luton, if so I recall theirs having a sealing strip at the top and the bottom with a flat panel about 20 inches in between the the lower GRP moulding and where the roof panel sheet finished - it had a window in it on their model. They had some problems with there corroding and it was suggested that a "floating panel" could be bonded over it and tucked behind existing seals and it would be almost invisible. Dont know how effective it would have been as they sold the van before getting round to this.

Could this be an option if the damage is in this area. If its on the sidewall I am sure someone will come along shortly with an idea. 

Regarding protection, Swift Sundances (plus Bessacarr E4 series & Ace models) between 2005 & 2006 , just before the X250 cab came our had nifty GRP mouldings front and rear incorporating running light that looked like they would protect the sort of damage you describe - up until this year the rear still had the moulding. OK, still expensive to replace, but at least its bolt off / bolt on parts.

You could look at getting something like this made up?

Pictures might help oneof the experts on here give you some advice.


----------

